# Glow Plug Replacement



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like I've read somewhere the glow plugs on our Cruzes are supposed to last 100K miles. I'm at 165K and still on the originals. I have noticed the past couple days when remote starting, it sounds a bit different for the first few seconds. I may just be overanalyzing. 

Either way, Can someone with access to a service manual please post the replacement procedure here?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Not sure the design on the glow plug on the Cruze. Had a 95 Mercedes and broke a plug off in the aluminum head, never got it out, also there was a special tool to ream out the carbon on Mercedes, I know you have a older Mercedes diesel. Just be careful if removing them. Good luck.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I'll get you some info on it. But I'm sure the car would let you know if they were bad or going bad.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

After consulting the information on the system, I can conclude that you should not worry about the glow plugs unless you are getting a check engine light, or the wait to start light is behaving abnormally. The glow plugs have their own module, and the system monitors not only voltages, but glow plug temperatures. If something is wrong with the glow plugs, the car will let you know through the wait to start light or the check engine light. As for changing them, you need a special tool, but other than that they come out pretty much like spark plugs, looks very easy on ours.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Attached from Service Information Engine Controls and Fuel - 2.0L (LUZ) Diesel/Repair Instructions/Glow Plug Replacement


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Service Information Engine Controls and Fuel - 2.0L (LUZ) Diesel Description and Operation Glow Plug System Description


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

****, I thought these engines only had an intake heater.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Where do


CruzeDan said:


> Attached from Service Information Engine Controls and Fuel - 2.0L (LUZ) Diesel/Repair Instructions/Glow Plug Replacement


 where did you get your documents? They look professional and I’d like access to a source such as yours. Thanks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like the Factory Service Manual.


----------



## Aurimas (Sep 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Looks like the Factory Service Manual.


Hi all
I have a 2009 Cruze 2.0 Diesel VCDI.
I bought the glow plugs and now want to replace them. But where exactly are they located.
Is it at the back of the cylinder head, by the turbo, Or infront?
I appreciate any help. If someone have a diagram even better


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

They're at the back, you have to take the turbocharger off.
Pay your money for three days access to ACDelco TDS and print out the bits for doing it.


----------



## Aurimas (Sep 2, 2021)

grs1961 said:


> They're at the back, you have to take the turbocharger off.
> Pay your money for three days access to ACDelco TDS and print out the bits for doing it.


Thanks I have already noticed and I have that plugsin the back. If you need to take a turbine a lot of things


----------

